# Safety precaution



## Captain Ray (Mar 30, 2016)

Sharks are still pretty active in west matagorda. With that said I would caution any wader from grabbing a trout with your bare hand.
I have fished with many folks that don't use a net but you won't catch me grabbing a trout right now. Just food for thought.
Captain Ray Sexton


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't they peak mid summer?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Good advice and use a long stringer with a quick release.
( ps -I don't always practice what I preach but should)


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Had an 8â€™ Bull make a pass 2 weeks ago. Just got a longer stringer to help. Normally donâ€™t use a net, but I treat POC like I would the surf and carry one.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

2 weeks ago in West Galveston Bay near SLP I had the man in the grey suit take my stringer and my 17â€ and 22â€ trout. At least I got my stringer back.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I know a guide uses a tub on the S. Shoreline due to sharks....and tries to keep only a few in it before taking them back to the boat


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am going to build me one of those tubs. Over the last three years I've had it happen twice at SLP.


----------



## Saltwater Jack (Jun 27, 2006)

I was in the Bolivar Pocket (AKA: Shark Central) several years ago and had an encounter. Once the trout has slowed down, I typically pull the fish with the rod in my left hand so that the fish glides right to left. I step toward it and slip my hand behind its head. This day, I just started to reach down for the grab when the shark struck. It grabbed the trout, my pink/chrome SS Jr, and scared me to death. When it hit I turned away as reaction, the shark dove down and I could feel the wake of water its body pushed against me. Once it got just past me, I lifted my rod to retighten the line and it snipped the mono. I started using a net again when I had a hook in my thumb. Either way, I now use a net almost all of the time.


----------

